# Alternativen zu Schneider Electric (Berger Lahr)



## Bär1971 (4 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz vorab eine kleine Einleitung zum Hintergrund meiner Alternativsuche.
Ich setze seit Jahren Servo und Schrittantriebe von Schneider Electric ein. Die Zuverlässigkeit der Regler und Antriebe (Erfahrungswerte über Jahrzehnte) und die Preisgestaltung hatten mich anfänglich dazu bewegt mich generell auf Schneider festzulegen. Auch unsere Konstruktion ist sehr zufrieden was die Achsauslegungen von Schneider angeht welche sehr unkompliziert und zügig von statten geht (hat schonmal jemand versucht von Siemens ne Achsauslegung zu bekommen ohne ein Diplom in Antriebstechnik zu haben nur um die Fragen zu beantworten???).

Aber nun genug des Lobes, man könnte ja meinen ich mag hier Werbung machen. Letztes Jahr hat unser Vertriebsgebiet einen neuen Beauftragten bekommen welcher vorher ausschliesslich den Großhandel betreut hat. Dieser Herr hat absolut keine Interesse sich um Einzelkunden zu kümmern. Den ersten Versuch seinerseits die Preise um fast 100% anzuheben konnten wir erfolgreich unterbinden. Informationsanfragen werden Wochenlang ignoriert. So kann man mal sehen wie ein Mann alleine sehr geschäftsschädigend wirken kann, denn wir suchen nun ernsthaft nach Alternativen obwohl wir die erarbeiteten Hard- und Softwarestrukturen nur ungern über den Haufen werfen... Aber wir wollen nicht betteln müssen etwas kaufen zu dürfen. Das ist sowas von an der Realität vorbei...

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Andere Hersteller haben mit Sicherheit auch zuverlässige gute Antriebssysteme welche "leicht" zu programmieren sind und legen Achsen sicherlich auch für Ihre Kunden aus ohne sich wie Siemens in eine Doktorarbeit zu verlieren, oder?
Unser Bedarf liegt in der Hauptsache bei Linearachsen und Rundachsen mit Servoantrieben im Leistungsbereich bis ca. 4kW. Wir arbeiten mit Siemens S7-300 Steuerungen und haben bisher die Antriebsregler über eine Herstellerbausteinbibliothek für Step7 über Profibus angesprochen.

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps / Anregungen? Bei welchen Herstellern wären wir als Alternative vielleicht auch gut aufgehoben? Da mir die Zeit fehlt mich in x verschiedene Programmierungen einzuarbeiten versuche ich hier mit eurer Hilfe erstmal eine Vorauswahl zu treffen was für uns zukünftig vielleicht eine lohnenswerte Alternative wäre und wo sich eine neue Einarbeitung rentieren könnte.

Vielen Dank mal im Vorfeld für eure "inputs"


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2011)

Was Antriebsauslegung, Service und Support angeht, ist SEW sehr gut.
Einfache Positionieraufgaben programmierst du in 10-15 Netzwerken. Und das ohne Antriebsdiplom 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 September 2011)

Hallo

Vorschlag: Anriebsspezialisten wie Stöber
und eine universelle Step7 Cpu Insevis z.b.

Vorteil: gleiche Programierumgebung
kein Abhängigkeit von S .

Ing Lupo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2011)

Ich kann Dieter nur zustimmen SEW ist beim Thema Kundenberatung, faire
Preise, Service, Lieferverfügbarkeit, Dokumentation, usw. die erste Wahl. 

Allgemein habe ich bei den Eindruck das die Mutter von deinen ersten
Lieferanten auf einen sehr hohen Ross sitzt, Hauptsache der Gaul schmeißt
sie nicht irgendwann mal ab.


----------



## WendeMarkus (5 September 2011)

Hallo Bär1971, 

ein wechsel des Lieferanten würde für mich erst als allerletztes infrage kommen.
Wenn Ihr schon seit Jahren Komponenten dieses Herstellers verbaut, müsste es doch sicherlich bessere Ansprechpartner im Bereich Technik geben.
Ein Aussendienstmitarbeiter ist/sollte schließlich nur eine erste Instanz zur Kontaktaufnahme sein, tieferes Technisches Grundwissen kann dieser Mann sowieso nicht vermitteln - so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung mit diesen Leuten.
So ein Herstellerwechsel kostet schließlich Zeit und Geld, nicht nur in der Fertigung sondern auch danach. Wir haben so etwas schon öfter durchgemacht, da die Kaufleute meinen Sie können hier und da ein bißchen was "sparen"*ROFL*
Gespart ist daran gar nichts!

Dies nur so am Rande...

Bezüglich deiner Frage: 
1. Wahl - wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: LENZE
2. Wahl - aber nicht wirklich schlechter: SEW

Gruß

Markus


----------



## RalfS (5 September 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie pauschal auf solche Fragen geantwortet wird - oder ist es wirklich so einfach?

Noch mehr erstaunt bin ich (oder aus eigener Erfahrung vielleicht auch nicht...), dass die großen und namhaften wie Siemens und BoschRexroth eher nicht empfohlen werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie pauschal auf solche Fragen geantwortet wird - oder ist es wirklich so einfach?
> 
> Noch mehr erstaunt bin ich (oder aus eigener Erfahrung vielleicht auch nicht...), dass die großen und namhaften wie Siemens und BoschRexroth eher nicht empfohlen werden.


 
Wiso sind Lenze und SEW in der Antriebstechnik jetzt so klein?

Außerdem hat der TE zum Ausdruck gebracht das er Siemens nicht möchte
oder nach Allternativen zu Siemens sucht.


----------



## RalfS (5 September 2011)

Im Vergleich zum Gesamtportfolio von Siemens schon. Ich habe aber registriert, dass diese Unternehmen (Lenze, SEW und Co)  sich auf der Überholspur bewegen, und das ziemlich schnell -oder sollte man besser sagen, dass die ganz Großen mit einem Platten unterwegs sind...?


----------



## Verpolt (5 September 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> -...oder sollte man besser sagen, dass die ganz Großen mit einem Platten unterwegs sind...?



Die sind schon da, bevor die losfahren


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> Noch mehr erstaunt bin ich (oder aus eigener Erfahrung vielleicht auch nicht...), dass die großen und namhaften wie Siemens und BoschRexroth eher nicht empfohlen werden.



Siemens hat sicherlich tolle Produkte.
Nur leider wird die Dokumentation immer schlechter und die Konfigurations-Software dafür immer aufgeblasener.

Just my 2 cents

Dieter


----------



## Superkater (6 September 2011)

Hallo ich würde dir empfehlen einmal mehrere Antriebstechniker von SEW, Stöber, Lenze oder Siemens in deiner Region anzurufen und sie sollen eine ganz einfache Positionierachse auslegen und anbieten. 

Wer schneller reagiert und telefonisch auch Hilfen anbietet, ist ein Partner für die Zukunft (das ist aber nie der billigste Anbieter).


----------



## Bär1971 (6 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich freue mich über eure rege Teilnahme und möchte natürlich auch mal Rückmeldung geben was jetzt so in meinem Kopf vorgeht.

Zuersteinmal mag ich ja nicht leichtfertig wechseln. Das wird sehr wohl gut überlegt und hat ja auch viel mit Kundenakzeptanz zu tun. Bevor ich andere Hersteller und vor allem unsere Kunden verrückt mache werde ich natürlich an dem Vertriebler vorbei mal kräftig auf den Busch klopfen. 

Aber anhand eurer Mithilfe wurde eine Idee von mir mich mit SEW in Kontakt zu setzen mehr oder weniger bestätigt. SEW scheint wenns drauf ankommt für uns vielleicht dann die Alternative zu sein.

Mal sehen was sonst noch an Ideen und Erfahrungen genannt wird und wie der Kontakt bei Schneider sich weiter gestaltet...


----------



## hausenm (10 September 2011)

Nun ich denke bei mittelschweren Aufgaben (Synchronläufe- Drehzahl- Momentregelung oder Dosier- und Transporttechnik) bist du bei SEW und seinen technischen Büros gut aufgehoben. Für einfache Aufgaben (16 Punkt Positionierung etc.) sind Ströter Antriebe nicht schlecht.
Siemens legt dir schon Achsen aus (auch relativ Zeitnah wenn man den richtigen Ansprechpartner hat) aber meistens ist der Preis dann das Hemmnis.
Ich arbeite gerne mit SEW (wird im Automobilsektor- Lebensmittel und Baustoffindustrie gerne eingesetzt).
Gruß aus Südafrika


----------



## Herr_Schneider (13 November 2011)

Ich finde die kommerzielle Randbemerkung im 2ten Absatz etwas bedenklich; fast 100% Preissteigerung... gefühlt oder real ? Nach meinem Geschmack hat so etwas nicht viel Daseinsberechtigung in einem tech. Forum. Die Betreuung der Servotechnik läuft bei Schneider in den regionalen MTC's, hier landen auch die Fragen welche über die Homepage eingespielt werden, die MTC's sind aber auch direkt zu erreichen wenn es brennt. Linearachsen selbst dimensionieren geht auch ->http://www.global-download.schneide...CD6785257783005C3E04/$File/61516-en (web).pdf


----------



## bike (13 November 2011)

Herr_Schneider schrieb:


> Ich finde die kommerzielle Randbemerkung im 2ten Absatz etwas bedenklich; fast 100% Preissteigerung... gefühlt oder real ? Nach meinem Geschmack hat so etwas nicht viel Daseinsberechtigung in einem tech. Forum. Die Betreuung der Servotechnik läuft bei Schneider in den regionalen MTC's, hier landen auch die Fragen welche über die Homepage eingespielt werden, die MTC's sind aber auch direkt zu erreichen wenn es brennt. Linearachsen selbst dimensionieren geht auch ->http://www.global-download.schneide...CD6785257783005C3E04/$File/61516-en (web).pdf



Welchen Unterschied macht es, wenn die Kosten mit neuem Vertriebler angehoben werden?
Die 100 % können von Listenpreis oder vom verhandelten Preis kommen.

Also wir haben leider auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Behrger Lahr bzw Schneider  nicht mehr den Service bringt, der schon vorhanden war und der notwendig ist.
Wenn eine Anfrage wegen einer neuen Endstufe für 20 Maschinen, ca 2 Wochen braucht und auch dann nicht komplett beantwortet ist, dann ist der Lieferant nicht unserer.


bike

P.S: jetzt ist eine Achse verbaut worden, von einem großen Hersteller, der nach 2 Tagen die Spezifikation mit einem Vorschlag für eine Einheit zurück geschickt hat. 
und, es hat fast auf Anhieb funktioniert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2011)

Herr_Schneider schrieb:


> Ich finde die kommerzielle Randbemerkung im 2ten Absatz etwas bedenklich; fast 100% Preissteigerung... gefühlt oder real ? Nach meinem Geschmack hat so etwas nicht viel Daseinsberechtigung in einem tech. Forum. ...



Das war keine Randbemerkung, sondern der Auslöser des 
Übels und damit eine Kernaussage.

Es ist ganz normal, das solche Themen hier diskutiert
werden, sie gehören zum täglichen Geschäft.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja zwischen Bär und dem Vertriebskollegen 
vermitteln?


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das war keine Randbemerkung, sondern der Auslöser des
> Übels und damit eine Kernaussage.
> 
> Es ist ganz normal, das solche Themen hier diskutiert
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso.

PS: Leider mußte ich auch die Erfahrung machen, dass mitten in der Krise "mein" techn. Ansprechpartner von Schneider aus Rationalisierungsgründen (oder warum auch immer) gekündigt wurde. Ob sich Schneider mit den dadurch erzielten Kosteneinsparungen letztendlich einen Gefallen getan hat, müssen die natürlich selbst wissen, aber ich denke, dass durch derartige Maßnahmen auch Kunden verloren gehen können, besonders, wenn man danach keinen kompetenten Ansprechpartner mehr in seiner Telefonliste hat und sich diese Beziehungen neu aufbauen muß. Dann überlegt man auch einmal, ob man nicht auch mal bei anderen Lieferanten nachfragt.


----------



## Bär1971 (15 November 2011)

Herr_Schneider schrieb:


> Ich finde die kommerzielle Randbemerkung im  2ten Absatz etwas bedenklich; fast 100% Preissteigerung... gefühlt oder  real ? Nach meinem Geschmack hat so etwas nicht viel  Daseinsberechtigung in einem tech. Forum. Die Betreuung der Servotechnik  läuft bei Schneider in den regionalen MTC's, hier landen auch die  Fragen welche über die Homepage eingespielt werden, die MTC's sind aber  auch direkt zu erreichen wenn es brennt. Linearachsen selbst  dimensionieren geht auch ->http://www.global-download.schneide...CD6785257783005C3E04/$File/61516-en (web).pdf



Diese  sogenannte Randbemerkung war wirklich einer der Hauptgründe von heut  auf morgen nach Alternativen zu suchen. Und es war ein realer Versuch  des neuen Aussendienstmitarbeiter unseren Einkaufspreis für einen  Verstärker um exact 100% anzuheben. Zeitgleich mit der Bemerkung das die  neue Philosophie von SEM ist, den Vertrieb an den Großhandel abzugeben.  Wenn ich dem Hr. Schneider hier mit meiner Rechtfertigung zur Suche auf  den Schlips trete tut es mir echt (nicht!) leid. Es ist Realität  gewesen und der Grund um die Suche verständlich zu machen. Hier wird nun  mal nicht ausschliesslich nur um Bits und Bytes geredet sondern  manchmal auch um das Drumherum. Aber ich sehe du bist noch neu hier und  must dich erst etwas weiter umsehen und das Forum besser kennenzulernen.  Ich sage es nochmal ganz ausdrücklich, ich habe eine reale Situation  beschrieben um meine Suche verständlich zu machen. Ich werde hier keine  Eurobeträge nennen oder ungerechtfertigte Wertung in Aussagen legen. Ich  mache niemanden schlecht. Ich rede über reale Erfahrung.


----------



## bike (3 August 2012)

Herr_Schneider schrieb:


> Ich finde die kommerzielle Randbemerkung im  2ten Absatz etwas bedenklich; fast 100% Preissteigerung... gefühlt oder  real ? Nach meinem Geschmack hat so etwas nicht viel  Daseinsberechtigung in einem tech. Forum. Die Betreuung der Servotechnik  läuft bei Schneider in den regionalen MTC's, hier landen auch die  Fragen welche über die Homepage eingespielt werden, die MTC's sind aber  auch direkt zu erreichen wenn es brennt. Linearachsen selbst  dimensionieren geht auch ->http://www.global-download.schneide...CD6785257783005C3E04/$File/61516-en (web).pdf



Jetzt muss ich den alten Thread ausgraben.

Also die Aussage, dass die Betreuung durch die regionalen MTC's (was immer das bedeutet), funktioniert, stimmt nicht.
Ein  Freund von mir hat Problem mit einigen Schneider  Antrieben, doch so  allein gelassen fühlte er sich, nach seiner  Aussage, noch nie.
Werde mir am Wochenende einmal die Teile anschauen und berichten, wie die Inbetriebnahme funktioniert, wenn ich es schaffe.

bike


----------



## offliner (4 August 2012)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> ...ohne sich wie Siemens in eine Doktorarbeit zu verlieren


Antriebsauslegung kann man sich, wenn man möchte, beliebig kompliziert gestalten. Siemens verwendet, wie andere Hersteller auch, Auslegungstools für ihre Systeme. Diese wollen mit Daten gefüttert werden. An dieser Stelle kommt es dann drauf an, ob der Projekteur ein erfahrener Anwender ist, der auch einfach mal einige Parameter mit Erfahrungswerten belegt, oder nicht. Grundsätzliche Daten sollten schon bekannt sein, wenn man nicht hinterher einen Antrieb haben will, der viel zu großzügig ausgelegt ist (das kostet richtig Geld), oder weil keine Überlasten bekannt waren, viel zu klein (kostet auch richtig Geld). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Siemens bei der Auslegung normalerweise nicht mehr wissen will, als z.B. ein SEW.


----------



## offliner (4 August 2012)

Was die Software angeht stimme ich voll zu ! Inzwischen viel zu gross und bei den Versionen blickt keiner mehr durch (z.B. welcher Starter für welche Firmware). Warum hat der Starter nicht die gleiche Version, wie die dazugehörige Firmware ? 
 Doku finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, man muss nur das finden, was man sucht... Leider ist die Suchfunktion im Support bei Siemens so schlecht, dass man hier oft nur veraltete Handbücher findet. Mit Google findet man deutlich mehr, als Siemens auf seinen eigenen Seiten...


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2012)

offliner schrieb:


> Doku finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, man muss nur das finden, was man sucht...



Und genau das ist das Problem. Vergleich nur mal bei diesem Punkt Siemens und SEW.
Bei SEW findest du iz.B. m Handbuch der erweiterten Buspositionierung sogar "Step by Step"-Anleitungen und Screenshots wie man den Antrieb in Step7 einbindet und projektiert. Bei Siemens kannst du dir schon einen Wolf suchen bis du weisst was du welches Profil du bei Profibus einstellen musst

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (4 August 2012)

> Bei Siemens kannst du dir schon einen Wolf suchen



Da schau Dir nochmal die Online- Support Seiten genauer an. Da gibt es auch schon seit einiger Zeit "Applikationen und Tools"
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/34677186/136000

Da findest du auch jede Menge Beipiele für unterschiedliche Produkte und Applikationen. 

Ansonsten gibt es unter "Home" noch ne geile Tour, wo man sich über den Umgang mit den Supportseiten infomieren kann.


----------



## bike (5 August 2012)

offliner schrieb:


> Warum hat der Starter nicht die gleiche Version, wie die dazugehörige Firmware ? .



Vermutlich weil es verschiedene Software für die Antriebe gibt.
Neben Starter noch das Technologiepaket und  scout.


bike


----------



## hausenm (5 August 2012)

offliner schrieb:


> Antriebsauslegung kann man sich, wenn man möchte, beliebig kompliziert gestalten. Siemens verwendet, wie andere Hersteller auch, Auslegungstools für ihre Systeme. Diese wollen mit Daten gefüttert werden. An dieser Stelle kommt es dann drauf an, ob der Projekteur ein erfahrener Anwender ist, der auch einfach mal einige Parameter mit Erfahrungswerten belegt, oder nicht. Grundsätzliche Daten sollten schon bekannt sein, wenn man nicht hinterher einen Antrieb haben will, der viel zu großzügig ausgelegt ist (das kostet richtig Geld), oder weil keine Überlasten bekannt waren, viel zu klein (kostet auch richtig Geld). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Siemens bei der Auslegung normalerweise nicht mehr wissen will, als z.B. ein SEW.


Das it prinzipell richtig- jetzt aber das ABER.
Hatte eine relativ kleine Aufgabe- Wischer sollten zu einem laufenden Band synchron fahren und die zu verpackenden Prodkte trennen (für die nachfolgende Einschweißung). 
Das Angebot von Siemens ca. 5000€ incl. NC und Treiberstufen. Einkleiner Anruf, beim Dealer meines Vertrauens- und die Frage warum ich das bräuchte- dann Schweigen- dann die Frage wie ich das Lösen würde- Antwort Bandgeschwindigkeit = Sollwert Achse der Wischer= Slave alles zusammen eine Säge OHNE Lagesynchronität also nur Drehzahlsynchron und das geht dann OHNE NC. Der Preis fiel auf sage und schreibe 1300€. Soviel zu Tools. OK SEW war allerdings etwa schneller und hatte auch beim Preis (knapp 1100€) dann die Nase vorn. ich plädiere dafür auch Tools mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu hinterfragen.
Grüße aus VR China


----------



## zako (5 August 2012)

Wenn Du Dir von SIEMENS eine NC anbieten lässt und von den anderen Anbietern normale SERVO`s kann man das halt nicht vergleichen. 
Drehzahlgleichlauf kannste - ggf. mit ein Paar freie Bausteine - direkt in den Antrieben realisieren. Je nach Anwendung brauchste oft gar keine SPS mehr
und machst die restliche Logik im Antrieb und im HMI durch Scripts.
Der SINAMICS S120 hat z.B. eine Drehzahlgenauigkeit besser als 0,001%. Ich denke, häufig würde ein Drehzahlgleichlauf ausreichen, wo heute Lagegeleichlauf verwendet wird.


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2012)

zako schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir von SIEMENS eine NC anbieten lässt und von den anderen Anbietern normale SERVO`s kann man das halt nicht vergleichen.



Wir haben auch schon Siemens und SEW die gleiche Aufgabenstellung geschildert und haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (5 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon Siemens und SEW die gleiche Aufgabenstellung geschildert und haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Nach meiner Meinung beginnt das Problem bei der Beschreibung der Aufgabe.
Gib verschiedenen Technikern von der selben Firma die selbe Beschreibung, selbst da kommen verschiedene Lösung zu verschiedenen Kosten heraus.
Wenn von Genauigkeit gesprochen wird, dann denkt jeder sofort im Bereich von 1/10 microMillimeter.
Ob das wirklich notwendig ist? 
Daher ist es zuerst die Aufgabe, zu analysieren und die Rahmenbedingungen zu definieren.
Dann kann die richtig, sinnvolle und bezahlbare Lösung ggF auch vom Lieferanten erarbeitet werden.


bike


----------



## offliner (6 August 2012)

Genau das sage ich ja. Hier ist die Erfahrung des Projekteurs gefragt. Siemens hat mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, scheinbar, weil derjenige, der die Antriebe ausgelegt hat, die Anwendung falsch verstanden hat. Eine NC halte ich btw für eine Produktionsmaschine zu 98% für Schwachsinn...
An der Stelle ist aber auch derjenige gefragt, der bei Siemens anfragt. Wenn ich so ein Angebot bekommen hätte, hätte ich schon nochmal nachgehakt, ob hier alles richtig verstanden wurde...


----------



## Superkater (7 August 2012)

Hallo hausenm,

ich habe mit Siemens gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich direkt mit Fachberater unserer Region sprechen konnte. Der hat einen ungenauen Gleichlauf mit einer normalen CU320 projektiert und es alles funktioniert. Die Preise beim S120 Achsverbund sind ähnlich den SEW Preisen beim Moviaxis. 

Als der Gleichlauf genauer sein musst hat er eine Simotion D425 mit integrierter CU320 projektiert (die kostete uns nicht mehr als € 1000). Die S120 Hardware und Schaltpläne konnten fast völlig gleich bleiben. Ich glaube also es kommt bei Siemens sehr viel auf denjenigen an der die Auslegung macht.


----------

